# my mushroom has legs!



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I didn't know that mushrooms can uplift themselves to find a better spot? There is a mushroom on the sandbed.. he left the colony and is all alone. Will he be able to care for himself from my crabs?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Mushrooms do this often. it will likely find a new foothold (you can help it find one) and start a new colony. It let because; it was stug, it was crowded, it was unhappy.... many reasons. 

it's not a bad thing if it does find a new home.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

That happens to me too. Thats normal try to be cool from the colony thats why separeted lol. But about the legs i have one settled on the snail shell always lifting it self to get more light.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

BettaBeats said:


> I didn't know that mushrooms can uplift themselves to find a better spot? There is a mushroom on the sandbed.. he left the colony and is all alone. Will he be able to care for himself from my crabs?


Mushrooms are like anenomes (think they are grouped with them by name too?) and as such can move themselves if needed. They will move when they split. Or if lighting isn't just right. Or to put themselves in the most inconvient spot... just to annoy you!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep, mushrooms and anemones can move to a new spot. sometimes they use their 'foot' to move along the rock... sometimes they detatch and float around (which can be a problem when they get stuck in a power pump)

I wouldnt worry about them.. mushrooms are so hardy that they will take over.

Sometimes i notice that a mushroom will move from its spot and leave behind some of the 'foot tissue'... later that tissue will grow into a new mushroom


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

im not sure what happened, but.... that one mushroom i cannot find for the life of me. it went to a corner but maybe it's since moved again?

I'm also missing a tiny bunch of poly's...


----------

